

Where to find a co-founder? - wloockx

Hi,<p>I am running a few projects for 2 years now. Now it becomes just too much one man can handle! And off course if you have 2 persons working on it things go faster (or should be). The problem is that I&#x27;m having a hard time finding a partner (in my near environment)! Also I&#x27;m not able to pay him, but rather give him&#x2F;her a piece of the cake (there is revenue, but nothing you can live from yet).<p>So questions are:<p>- Where can you find a good co-founder ?<p>- What share would you offer him (already working 2 years on the project already and invested money in it etc.)?<p>- How would you organize it legally ?<p>- Would you meet him in person first ?<p>- Are there other things you should be careful for ?<p>Hope this can be an interesting discussing where we can learn from :-)
======
bitonomics
\- Where can you find a good co-founder ? Best if it is someone you have known
for a while. If not meet ups and places where people with common interests
gather.

\- What share would you offer him (already working 2 years on the project
already and invested money in it etc.)? It depends on what type of skills they
bring to the table. A vesting schedule is best so that over time they are
compensated, but if they walk away a few months into it you aren't screwed.

\- How would you organize it legally ? Depends on how your projects are
organized. LLC or C Corp managing the other entities probably works, but there
are a lot of variables and this is where a lawyer would come in.

\- Would you meet him in person first ? ABSOLUTELY! This is basically a
marriage...you don't want to start that on a blind date.

\- Are there other things you should be careful for ? Be careful of over
committing equity and not knowing the person well enough.

Another useful thing might be to read this article by Mark Suster:
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/05/09/the-co-
founder...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/05/09/the-co-founder-
mythology/)

------
wuliwong
I've recently met a few people on beta.meeet.co

It's definitely "beta". :) But it seems to have attracted a pretty good group
of people. The idea is the post projects you are working on and then other
people can "like" or "apply" to the project. I have a couple projects on there
"sososwift" and "nualt" if you're interested. hahah.

------
jeni97fer
Hi! I think that the best way to find a partner or co-founder is to talk about
it with everyone you know! most chances one of the people you bring it up with
will have the perfect person to recommend. Then, go on a few "dates" with the
person to check the chemistry. Finally, the legal issue: there are many
templates online, find one you like and edit it to match your needs.

Good luck!

------
sogen
Recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8096461)

------
wusatiuk
The main question for me is - what exactly should your co-founder do? which
skills / knowledge required?

------
everydaygravity
Have you tried coFounderLabs.com? They also have meetups in many cities.

~~~
wloockx
Yeah, I've seen that site. But where I live it isn't used at frequently it
seems.

~~~
iwonagr
Hi,

I have found my cofounders at cofounderslab.com . I just contacted them and
then we met in person to discuss the idea. You don't need to go to their
meetups. You just need to connect.

Good luck to you!

